# Droopy Leaves



## gypsycookie (Jan 21, 2006)

Ok, another question...

Again, I have 6 girls going in a recirculating system and only one of the 6 is drooping.  The leaves are droopy and are starting to look wrinkly.  I flushed the system, replaced the water, and I will replace the nutes in the water tomorrow.  After doing all this, will my one girl perk back up?  I'm wondering what could have caused this to happen and if my actions today will help her perk back up.  The plants are in the 3rd week of flowering.


----------



## Mutt (Jan 21, 2006)

Check the PH and the PPM w/ nutes in it before applying..


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jan 22, 2006)

gypsycookie said:
			
		

> Ok, another question...
> 
> Again, I have 6 girls going in a recirculating system and only one of the 6 is drooping. The leaves are droopy and are starting to look wrinkly. I flushed the system, replaced the water, and I will replace the nutes in the water tomorrow. After doing all this, will my one girl perk back up? I'm wondering what could have caused this to happen and if my actions today will help her perk back up. The plants are in the 3rd week of flowering.


I can't answer you without knowing more about your system. Can you post a pic of it?

Are the girls one to a grow chamber or all in one? If the one that's having the problem is in a chamber by itself, it may have been inadvertantly harmed. The system is sharing nutrients, so if only one plant is acting this way, it has to be a problem specific to that plant. If the media or the plant has been moved, it may have broken beneath the media. This would cause the reaction you describe.

Tell me more please.


----------

